# Start up costs



## Tokoloshi (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi Guys, just wanting to know what are the start up cost to drive for Uber in Brisbane and how many week does it take to get going.


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Just land in Aus did you Toko?


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

I had a PAX ask me the other day "What do you need to do to drive for Uber"


I said "Give up all hope"


----------



## Tokoloshi (Feb 16, 2020)

No Sols born here and just wanted some honest answers


----------

